# Premiere Dates | Network & Cable 2012/2013



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Please do not use this thread for any discussion of the shows themselves.

THANK YOU!

8/18/12 finished my update. if i missed anything please post in the thread

This thread is only for posting of starting dates of shows (plus their networks) for the next season (Starting Sept 2012-ish).

For summer '12 this thread is updated

If I list split dates it may be because of a day change during the season or a 'sneak preview' and I'd rather you have the earliest date so you don't miss any.

Futon Fall 2012 grid

*Week of Sunday Aug 12*

Stars earn stripes NBC Mon Aug 13 8pm

*Week of Sunday Aug 19*

Face off SYFY Aug 21 8pm
Animal practice NBC Tues Aug 21 1030pm
Americas next top model CW Fri Aug 24 8pm

*Week of Sunday Aug 26*

Dr Who Sept 1 9pm BBCA

*Week of Sunday Sept 2*

Sunday football NBC Wed sept 5
Dateline NBC Fri Sept 7 10pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 9*

Football night NBC Sun Sept 9 7pm
Voice NBC Mon Sept 10 8pm
Go on NBC Tues Sept 11 9pm
New Normal NBC Tues Sept 11 930pm
Sons of Anarchy (FX)Tues Sept 11 10pm
Parenthood NBC Tues Sept 11 10pm
X factor FOX Wed Sept 12 8pm
Guys with kids NBC Wed Sept 12 10pm
Glee FOX Thur Sept 13 9pm
Shark tank ABC Fri Sept 14 8pm
Primetime ABC Fri Sept 14 9pm
Ultimate fighter (FX) Fri Sept 14 9pm
20 20 ABC Fri Sept 14 10pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 16*

Boardwalk empire HBO Sun Sept 16 9pm
Bones FOX Mon Sept 17 8pm
Mob doctor FOX Mon Sept 17 9pm
Revolution NBC Mon Sept 17 10pm
Hot Set Syfy Sept 18 10pm
Survivor CBS Wed Sept 19 8pm
SNL NBC Thur Sept 20 8pm
Up all night NBC Thur Sept 20 830pm
Office NBC Thur Sept 20 9pm
Parks and rec NBC Thur Sept 20 930pm
Rock center NBC Thur Sept 20 10pm
Haven Sept 21

*Week of Sunday Sept 23*

Treme HBO Sept 23 10pm
2 broke girls (CBS) Mon Sept 24 9pm
HIMYM (CBS) Mon Sept 24 8pm
Dancing with the stars ABC Mon Sept 24 8pm
Partners CBS Mon Sept 24 830pm
Mike and molly (CBS) Mon Sept 24 930pm
Hawaii 5 0 (CBS) Mon Sept 24 10pm
Castle ABC Mon Sept 24 10pm
NCIS (CBS) Tues Sept 25 8pm
New girl FOX Tues Sept 25 8pm
Ben and kate FOX Tues Sept 25 830pm
NCIS LA (CBS) Tues Sept 25 9pm
Mindy project FOX Tues Sept 25 930pm
Vegas CBS Tues Sept 25 10pm
Private practice ABC Tues Sept 25 10pm
Middle ABC Wed Sept 26 8pm
Criminal Minds (CBS) Wed Sept 26 9pm
Modern family ABC Wed Sept 26 9pm
Law and order SVU NBC Wed Sept 26 9pm
Neighbors ABC Wed Sept 26 930pm
South park Sept 26 10pm COM
CSI (CBS) Wed Sept 26 10pm
Big bang theory (CBS) Thur Sept 27 8pm
Last resort ABC Thur Sept 27 8pm
2 1/2 men CBS Thur Sept 27 830pm
Person of interest (CBS) Thur Sept 27 9pm
Greys anatomy ABC Thur Sept 27 9pm
Scandal ABC Thur Sept 27 10pm
Elementary CBS Thur Sept 27 10pm
Kitchen nightmares FOX Fri Sept 28 8pm
Made in jersey CBS Fri Sept 28 9pm
Fringe FOX Fri Sept 28 9pm
Blue bloods (CBS) Fri Sept 28th 10pm
48 hours mystery (CBS) Sat Sept 29 10pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 30*

60 minutes (CBS) Sun Sept 30 7pm
The amazing race (CBS) Sun Sept 30 8pm
Simpsons Fox Sun Sept 30 8pm
Once upon a time ABC Sun Sept 30 8pm
Bob's burgers FOX Sun Sept 30 830pm
Family guy FOX Sun Sept 30 9pm
Revenge ABC Sun Sept 30 9pm
Good wife (CBS) Sun Sept 30 9pm
American Dad FOX Sun Sept 30 930pm
666 Park Ave ABC Sun Sept 30 10pm
Mentalist (CBS) Sun Sept 30 10pm

Dexter Sunday September 30

Homeland Sunday September 30
Hart of dixie CW Tues Oct 2 8pm
Raising hope FOX Tues Oct 2 8pm
Supernatural CW Wed Oct 3 9pm
30 rock NBC Thurs Oct 4 8pm

*Week of Sunday Oct 7*

AFV ABC Sun Oct 7 7pm
90210 CW Mon Oct 8 8pm
Arrow CW Wed Oct 10 8pm
Chicago fire NBC Wed Oct 10 10pm
Nashville ABC Wed Oct 10 10pm
Vampire diaries CW Thur Oct 11 8pm
Beauty and the beast CW Thur Oct 11 9pm

*Week of Sunday Oct 14*

Walking Dead Sun oct 14
Emily owens MD CW Tues oct 16 9pm
Flashpoint (ION) Tue Oct 16 11pm 
Suburgatory ABC Wed Oct 17 930pm
American Horror Story: Asylum. Oct 17th.
Whitney NBC Fri Oct 19 8pm
Community NBC Fri Oct 19 830pm
Nikita CW Fri Oct 19 9pm
Hunted, MAX, Friday 10/19, 10pm

*Week of Sunday Oct 21*

Don't trust the ... ABC Tues Oct 23 9pm
Happy endings ABC Tues Oct 23 9pm

Touch FOX Fri Oct 26 8pm

*Week of Sunday Oct 28*

Last man standing ABC Fri Nov 2 8pm
Malibu country ABC Fri Nov 2 830pm

*Week of Sunday Nov 4*

Mobbed FOX Wed Jan 2 8pm
Buckwild Jan 3 MTV
Undercover Boss CBS Fri Jan 4 8pm
Merlin Jan 4 syfy

*Week of Sunday Jan 6*

Biggest loser NBC Sun Jan 6 9pm
Downtown Abbey Sun Jan 6 PBS
Bachelor ABC Mon Jan 7 8pm
Deception Mon Jan 7 NBC
Joe Schmo 3 Jan 8
Betty white NBC Tues jan 8 8pm
Cougartown TBS Tues Jan 8 10pm
Justified Tues Jan 8
suburgatory ABC Wed Jan 9 930
1600 penn NBC Thurs Jan 10 830
Banshee Fri Jan 11 cine

*Week of Sunday Jan 13*

Cleveland show FOX Sun Jan 13 730pm 
Shameless Jan 13
House of Lies Jan 13
Californication Jan 13
Girls Sun Jan 13 Sho
Enlightened Jan 13 hbo
Being human Jan 14 syfy
Continuum Jan 14 syfy
Lost girl Jan 14 syfy
Carrie diaries CW 2013 Mon Jan 14 8pm
Faceoff Tues Jan 15 syfy
American idol FOX Wed jan 16 8pm
Suits Thurs Jan 17 USA
Anger mgmt Thurs Jan 17 fx
Archer Thurs Jan 17 fx
Legit Thurs Jan 17 fx

*Week of Sunday Jan 20*

Following FOX Jan 19 midnight special Mon jan 21 9pm
Gossip girl CW Mon Jan 21 9pm
The following Mon Jan 21 fox
White collar Tues Jan 22 usa
The taste tues Jan 22 abc
Necessary roughness Wed Jan 23 usa
Spartacus Fri Jan 25

*Week of Sunday Jan 27*

The Americans Tues Jan 29 FX
Do no harm NBC Thur Jan 31 10pm

*Week of Sunday Feb 3*

Body of proof ABC Tues Feb 5 10pm
Community Thurs Feb 7 nbc
Job CBS Fri Feb 8 8pm
Touch Feb 8 fox

*Week of Sunday Feb 10*

Battlestar Galactica Feb 10
Walking dead Feb 10 AMC
Southland TNT Wed Feb 13
Bostons finest TNT Wed Feb 13
Survivor Wed Feb 13
Zero hour ABC Thur Feb 14 8pm

*Week of Sunday Feb 17*

Cult CW 2013 2013 Tues Feb 19 9pm

*Week of Sunday Feb 24*

Golden boy CBS Tues Feb 26 10pm

*Week of Sunday Mar 3*

Red widow ABC Sun Mar 3 9pm
Apprentice NBC Sun Mar 3 9pm
Fashion star NBC Fri March 8 8pm

*Week of Sunday Mar 31*

How to live with your parents...ABC Wed Apr 3 930pm

Family tools ABC 2013 Wed May 1 830pm

Mistresses ABC May 2013
Baby bigshot CBS 
Friend me CBS 2013
Ralph lamb...CBS 
First cut CW 
AX cop Fox 2013-14
Cosmos space time odyssey FOX 
Goodwin games Fox 2013
It's messy FOX 
Crossbones NBC

Grimm NBC
Hannibal NBC 2013
Howie mandels white elephant NBC 2013
Infamous NBC 2013
Next caller please NBC
Ready for love NBC Sun Mar 31 8pm
Republic of pirates NBC
Smash NBC Tues feb 5 9pm
Save me NBC 2013
Surprise jenny mccarthy NBC 2013


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Grimm (NBC) is starting wicked early this year... August 13.


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

Parenthood September 11.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I believe Cougartown is moving to TBS this season.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

laria said:


> Grimm (NBC) is starting wicked early this year... August 13.


I think NBC is trying something new by having a "sneak peek" episode early. Grimm settles into its regular spot on September 14. Similarly with "Go On" (new Matthew Perry show) with a "sneak peek" on August 8 and then its regular timeslot starting September 11.

source: http://www.wetpaint.com/network/articles/nbc-announces-fall-2012-premiere-dates


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Any links to premiere dates?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Family said:


> Any links to premiere dates?


Many (most?) of the links in the 1st post have dates.

Edit: OK, maybe not most -- just most of the ones I cared about and checked.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

wprager said:


> Grimm settles into its regular spot on September 14.


I have episodes in my Todo List for 8/13 and 8/20, and Futon Critic has episode 3 listed for 8/27... they're not waiting until 9/14 after the premiere. 

I wonder if the OP is even checking this anymore to update it? This was his last post in the forums except for a handful of posts in the TiVo Premiere forum. Sure, we can click on dozens of individual links, but historically, this thread has provided a nice organized list of what's premiering when.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

OK found this...............

http://www.tv.com/news/2012-tv-premiere-dates-27865/


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmm, so does Fringe premiere on September 28 or October 26? That link has both. And it has Parks and Rec as S2. 

One of the comments to that article mentions that Doctor Who (missing in the list) may be starting August 25 (I watch it on Space up in Canada so no idea when we will get it).


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Face Off S3 is back this Tuesday Aug 21.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

walking dead AMC Returns Sunday, October 14

Hot Set SyFy Tues Sept 18 10pm
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/hot-set/

Doctor Who BBC America Sat Sept 1 9pm


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Boardwalk Empire, 9:00PM, HBO, Sept. 16


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Treme, 10 pm (?), HBO, September 23rd


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sons of Anarchy tomorrow(9/11) FX 10PM EDT

(how could that get missed?)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

*The Ultimate Fighter* - on FX (DirecTV 248) - Friday, Sept 14th, 9:00 ET/8:00 CT


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Any tips on how 666 Park Avenue is listed in the TiVo guide? I can't locate it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jami said:


> Any tips on how 666 Park Avenue is listed in the TiVo guide? I can't locate it.


It doesn't air until the 30th, so it won't be showing up (at least in my Guide Data) until Tuesday.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh? I thought the guide went out 14 days. OK, I'll try then. Thanks!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

jami said:


> Oh? I thought the guide went out 14 days. OK, I'll try then. Thanks!


12 ahead, current day, and one back.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Flashpoint Tue Oct 16 11pm


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Shameless, House of Lies and Californication are set for 1/13/2013


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Archangel00 said:


> Flashpoint Tue Oct 16 11pm


Sorry just realized I didn't include the network which is ION

Flashpoint *ION* Tue Oct 16 11pm


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

American Horror Story: Asylum. Oct 17th. http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/american-horror-story/


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Hunted, MAX, Friday 10/19, 10pm


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Any chance this thread will get updated?

1600 Penn started last night.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> Any chance this thread will get updated?
> 
> 1600 Penn started last night.


That was a preview, it starts up in January with last nights episode being repeated.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> That was a preview, it starts up in January with last nights episode being repeated.


Okay, didn't know that.

There are dates available for some of the shows in the 1st post that only show "2013"

[media]http://pmctvline2.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/tvlinejancalendarr5.jpg[/media]


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

futon is blocked from work so i can only work on this at home. during break it will be updated


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Cougartown is now on TBS, first show will be January 8, 2013 at 10 PM


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Not sure when or if this will be updated for mid season shows but:

Deception - new show NBC on Jan 7th

Cougar Town - TBS on Jan 8th

Justified - FX on Jan 8th

1600 Pen - NBC on Jan 10th

Suits - USA Jan 17th

White Collar - USA on Jan 22nd

Necessary Roughness - USA on Jan 23rd

Dallas - TNT on Jan 28th

Do no Harm - NBC on Jan 31st.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Cougartown is not on* ABC*, first show will be January 8, 2013 at 10 PM


FYP


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> FYP


Or...


Anubys said:


> Cougartown is *now *on TBS, first show will be January 8, 2013 at 10 PM


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Monday, January 7th, 2013*
The Bachelor Season Premiere (ABC)
Deception Series Premiere (NBC)

*Tuesday, January 8th, 2013*
Cougar Town Season Premiere (TBS)
Justified Season Premiere (FX)

*Friday, January 11th, 2013*
Banshee Series Premiere (Cinemax)

*Sunday, January 13th, 2012*
Girls Season Two Premiere (HBO)(Season 1 marathon on HBO2 prior to the S2 premiere)
Enlightened Season Premiere (HBO)
Shameless Season 3 Premiere (Showtime)(S2 marathon Sun Jan 6)
House Of Lies Season 2 Premiere (Showtime)(S1 marathon Sat Jan 5)
Californication Season 6 Premiere (Showtime)(S5 marathon Fri Jan 4)

*Monday, January 14th, 2013*
The Carrie Diaries Series Premiere (The CW)
Being Human Season Premiere (Syfy)
Continuum Series Premiere (Syfy)
Lost Girl Season Premiere (Syfy)

*Tuesday, January 15th, 2012*
American Idol Season Premiere (Fox)
Face Off Season Premiere (Syfy)

*Thursday, January 17th, 2013*
Suits Season 3 Premiere (USA)(S2 marathon Thurs Jan 10)
Anger Management Season Two Premiere (FX)
Archer Season Premiere (FX)
Legit Series Premiere (FX)

*Monday, January 21st, 2013*
The Following Series Premiere (Fox)

*Tuesday, January 22nd, 2013*
White Collar Season Premiere (USA)
The Taste Series Premiere (ABC)

*Wednesday, January 23rd, 2013*
Necessary Roughness Season Three Premiere (USA)

*Friday, January 25th, 2013*
Spartacus: War Of The Damned Season Premiere (Starz)

*Tuesday January 29th, 2013*
The Americans Series Premiere (FX)
Do No Harm Series Premiere (NBC)

*Tuesday, February 5th, 2013*
Smash Season Two Premiere (NBC)
Body Of Proof Season Premiere (ABC)

*Thursday, February 7th, 2013*
Community Season Premiere (NBC)

*Friday, February 8th, 2013*
Touch Season Two Premiere (Fox)

*Sunday, February 10th, 2013*
The Walking Dead Midseason Premiere (AMC)

*Wednesday, February 13th, 2013*
Southland Season Premiere (TNT)(Partial S4 re-air starting Wed Jan 9)
Boston's Finest Series Premiere (TNT)
Survivor Season Premiere (CBS)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Biggest Loser Premiere (NBC) Sunday, January 6th at 9 ET/8 CT.

The next episode airs the next day (Monday) and settles in from there.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sorry about that...I type "not" instead of "now" with alarming frequency...I edited my post.

Cougartown is NOW on TBS (Rob got it right...hey! congrats on THAT!)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> sorry about that...I type "not" instead of "now" with alarming frequency...I edited my post.
> 
> Cougartown is NOW on TBS (Rob got it right...hey! congrats on THAT!)


If a broken clock only tells time twice a day, it's always right!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Downton Abbey premieres on PBS on Sunday, Jan 6.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Joe Schmo 3 Jan 8th


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Buckwild (MTV) 1/3/13


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

below is a sm part of a post on my forum, I think some of these weren't listed in Archangel00's excellent post above

new shows are in red

ELEMENTARY	CBS	1/3/13 (Th.) at 10:01 PM
PERSON OF INTEREST	CBS	1/3/13 (Th.) at 9:01 PM

MERLIN	SYFY	1/4/13 (Fr.) at 10:00 PM

GREEN LANTERN: THE ANIMATED SERIES	CARTOON	1/5/13 (Sa.) at 10:00 AM

REVENGE	ABC	1/6/13 (Su.) at 9:00 PM
ONCE UPON A TIME	ABC	1/6/13 (Su.) at 8:00 PM
DOWNTON ABBEY	PBS	1/6/13 (Su.) at 9:00 PM

CASTLE	ABC	1/7/13 (Mo.) at 10:00 PM**
Girls (HBO)
Shameless
House of Lies
Californication (Showtime)

BONES	FOX	1/14/13 (Mo.) at 8:00 PM

ARROW	CW	1/16/13 (We.) at 8:00 PM
SUPERNATURAL	CW	1/16/13 (We.) at 9:00 PM

VAMPIRE DIARIES, THE	CW	1/17/13 (Th.) at 8:00 PM

RIPPER STREET 1/19/13 -???	1/19/13	BBC AMERICA saturdays (9:00 PM-10:00 PM EST) w/trailer--> http://www.bbcamerica.com/ripper-street/ http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2183641/ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripper_Street

BEAUTY & THE BEAST	CW	1/24/13 (Th.) at 9:00 PM

HOUSE OF CARDS 2/1/13 staring kevin Spacy	http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Cards_(U.S._TV_series) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1856010/

MONDAY MORNINGS 2/4/13 -???	2/4/13	TNT	mondays (10:00 PM-11:00 PM EST)	http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monday_Mornings http://www.tv.com/news/tnt-orders-david-e-kelleys-monday-mornings-to-series-28595/

SPIES OF WARSAW 2/6/13 -???	2/6/13	BBC AMERICA	wednesdays (9:00 PM-11:00 PM EST)
A military attaché at the French embassy is drawn into a world of abduction, betrayal and intrigue in the diplomatic salons and back alleys of Warsaw. David Tennant stars...

TALKING DEAD	AMC	2/10/13 (Su.) at 11:00 PM

ZERO HOUR 2/14/13 -???	2/14/13	ABC	thursdays (8:00 PM-9:00 PM EST) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2215797/ 
Revolves around a bizarre twist of fate that pulls a man who's spent 20 years as the editor of a skeptics magazine into one of the most compelling conspiracies in human history.

COMIC BOOK MEN AMC	2/14/13 (Th.) at 9:00 PM

CULT 2/19/13 -???	2/19/13	CW	tuesdays (9:00 PM-10:00 PM EST)	http://www.friendsofcci.com/forum/index.php?topic=489.msg7705#msg7705

GOLDEN BOY 2/26/13 -???	2/26/13	CBS

GRIMM	NBC	3/8/13 (Fr.) at 9:00 PM

REVOLUTION	NBC	3/25/13 (Mo.) at 10:00 PM

Looking for start dates on

Defiance http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2189221/


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

One of my favorite characters of all time, Hank Moody, will be back this Sunday!!! So excited.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

alyssa said:


> Looking for start dates on
> 
> Defiance http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2189221/


DEFIANCE (SYFY)
· [two-hour series premiere] · 4/15/13 at 9:00 PM
· [regularly airs] · mondays from 9:00 PM-11:00 PM EST

Source: http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide/what-new-shows-and-movies-are-coming-up/


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Dexter Season 8 (Sho) -- June 30, 2013


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TAR season 22 -- Feb. 17


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mad Men S6 -- April 7


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

_The Bible,_ a five week miniseries from Mark Burnett and Roma Downey, begins Sunday, March 3rd at 8 ET/7 CT on The History Channel.

When setting the SP for that, I also noticed a series premiere of _Vikings_ immediately following _The Bible_, also on The History Channel.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I imagine this would really be part of the 2013/2014 thread, but the episode guide on tv.com indicates the Season 2 premiere for _*Unforgettable*_ (Poppy Montgomery/Dylan Walsh police drama on CBS) is scheduled for July 28, 2013.

And here I thought this was dead. I think I'm going to have to reset an SP for that - I may have already deleted it based on the prior cancellation.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wednesday 4/3/13
Rogue - Audience - 9pm ET

Thursday 4/4/13
Hannibal - NBC - 10pm ET


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Monday 3/18/13
Bates Motel - A&E - 10pm ET


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TNT Announces Summer 2013 Premiere Dates

ABC Announces Summer Schedule


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

*TNT*

-The Hero: Thursday, June 6, 8 p.m. ET
-72 Hours: Thursday, June 6, 9 p.m. ET
-Falling Skies: Sunday, June 9, 9 p.m. ET (two hours)
-Major Crimes: Monday, June 10, 9 p.m. ET
-King & Maxwell: Monday, June 10, 10 p.m. ET
-Rizzoli & Isles: Tuesday, June 18, 9 p.m. ET
-Perception: Tuesday, June 18, 10 p.m. ET
-Franklin & Bash: Wednesday, July 24, 9 p.m. ET
-Cold Justice: Tuesday, August 27, 10 p.m. ET

*ABC*

Thursday, May 9:
8:00 p.m. ET: Wipeout (season premiere)

Monday, May 20:
9:00-11:00 p.m. ET: The Bachelorette (season premiere following the final Dancing With the Stars Performance Show of the current cycle.

Tuesday, May 21:
10:01 p.m. ET: Motive (series premiere following the Dancing With the Stars season-ender.

Thursday, May 23
9:00 p.m. ET: Motive (regular time period premiere)
10:00 p.m. ET: Rookie Blue (season premiere)

Monday, May 27
8:00 p.m.-10:01 p.m. ET: The Bachelorette (regular time period premiere)

Tuesday, May 28
8-10:01 p.m. ET: Extreme Makeover: Weight Loss Edition (season premiere)

Wednesday, May 29
10:00 p. m. ET: What Would You Do? (season premiere)

Monday, June 3
10:01 p.m. ET: Mistresses (series premiere)

Sunday, June 23
8:00 p.m. ET: Celebrity Wife Swap (season premiere)
9:00 p.m. ET: Whodunnit? (series premiere)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

_*Deadliest Catch*_ Season 9 officially premiers Tuesday, April 16th.

There are two shows airing Tuesday, April 9th that were picked up with my 'new only' SP. If you're a fan of the show, you may want to catch those as well. A one hour show at 8 ET/7CT and a two hour show at 9 ET/8 CT.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fox's summer premiere dates (as of 4/8):

5/14 - So You Think You Can Dance? (Tuesdays, 8:00)

5/20 - The Goodwin Games (Mondays, 8:30)

5/22 - Masterchef (Wednesdays - it says 8:00-10:00, but I think that after the first week, the first hour will be just a repeat of the previous week)

5/23 - Does Someone Have To Go? (Thursdays, 8:00)
(This was going to start on Wednesday 5/15, after the American Idol final 2 performance show, but for whatever reason, what was originally scheduled as the second hour of the SYTYCD premiere before Fox moved the finales of New Girl and The Mindy Project to 5/14 will air instead)
*EDIT:* Originally, it was called by this title, but briefly it was changed to "Toxic Office: Does Someone Have to Go?"; in fact, in one commercial, the audio still called it "Toxic Office" even after the phrase was removed from the title

5/27 - Major League Baseball (Saturdays)

Fox's late Saturday night animation block begins 7/27


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I imagine this would really be part of the 2013/2014 thread, but the episode guide on tv.com indicates the Season 2 premiere for _*Unforgettable*_ (Poppy Montgomery/Dylan Walsh police drama on CBS) is scheduled for July 28, 2013.
> 
> And here I thought this was dead. I think I'm going to have to reset an SP for that - I may have already deleted it based on the prior cancellation.


Thanks you SOOO much for posting this as my wife and I really liked this show and were very disappointed when it was cancelled. We had no idea it had been resurrected!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Season 5 of _Top Shot _ - _All Stars _premieres Wednesday, May 29th at 10E/9C.

See the entire season thread for cast and discussion.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

_The Bridge_ begins tonight, July 10th, on FX. I think it's at 10:00 ET/9:00 CT, but I'm not entirely positive about that (and too lazy right now to look it up ).


----------

